# Today is my last day at work



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 17, 2006)

I am so glad today is my last day at work, much needed time off. I just want to get this whole thing over even though might I fail the exam. But I know better now what and how to study for the next time around.

Don't cry for me North Korea...whatever comes to my mind...who knows where to find that new cartoon about Kim?? :wel


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 17, 2006)

You going to study for a week and a half now or just chill?? ie. are you taking off work TO study?!?

and wtf is KIM?!?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 17, 2006)

I will study most of the time and relax a lot too. Basically the goal is to get familiar with each subject, main focus is structure, geo, tranportation. I will try to flip through Water, Env. Not heavy study at all. But I do want to brush up on concrete, steel, timber design. I got a list of things to do too. The most important thing is to relax. Will stop by gyms as much as i can. That is how I relax. How about you?


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 17, 2006)

Lately I havent relaxed much.....although I did binge on a whole day of football Sunday...Im also in progress of building a two car garage, so thats eating all my other time up...I get to put the door on this week so thats exciting.

Man, youre making me think I should be cramming more stuff in my brain...I'm not sure how many more problems I can do over and over again............

Your taking Geotech right? Im doing transpo and havent studied one lick of structures. There sooooo much to possible know, I started to figure it wasnt worth my time.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 17, 2006)

I face the fact that I can't know them all.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

hope the time off does you well, I am going to take off next wednesday-friday, but I have been out most of last week and half of this week with the testmasters course,


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 17, 2006)

I tell you what your company is nice to let you off. I've been working 50 to 60 hrs

non-stop, have not had a chance to study!!!

I quess that's why leaving this company


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 17, 2006)

I hear that brother...PE's make engineers more marketable......... :thumbsup:

Lets crush this damn thing :read:

Then we party... :drunk:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 17, 2006)

Word...

:drunk: :drunk: :drunk: :beerchug :beerchug :beerchug


----------

